

/be Discusses The Rust Programming Language - jsconflive
http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/pages/20101206

======
jsconflive
/be is Brendan Eich (creator of JavaScript)

~~~
icey
Why not just say "Brendan Eich" in the title?

~~~
sayrer
he signs every email, bugzilla post, and blog comment that way.

~~~
Semiapies
There's only so many initials people can remember for peoples' names.

------
nickik
I just think the Rust is just great. Go and D are great too but I really like
what I read about Rust.

